# Icelandic translators?



## Ferret (Dec 24, 2003)

In Iceland it is tradtional to give presents on christmas eve, and I know someone Icelandic and have thus recieved presents and a card; the card reads Gledileg Jol (Missing out the accents) from santa in iceland etc... I was wondering what the icelandic part read; does anybody speak this IMHO beautiful but complicated language? And if so could you please give a translation?


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi there.

I think it means "Merry Christmas". http://www.flw.com/merry.htm


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 25, 2003)

I sent an email off to Viking Bastard, ENWorld's top Icelandic poster, regarding your questions.  He'll probably reply fairly soon.


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 25, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I sent an email off to Viking Bastard, ENWorld's top Icelandic poster, regarding your questions.  He'll probably reply fairly soon.




The site I linked to clearly says:



> Merry Christmas from FLW in 350+ languages!
> 
> ...
> 
> Icelandic -  Gleðileg Jól ...


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 25, 2003)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> The site I linked to clearly says:



I wasn't saying your site was wrong, I just figured since we have an Icelandic who hangs around on these boards he could also provide some additional context.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 5, 2004)

Gleðileg Jól does indeed mean Merry Christmas. Jól bein' Yule, 
the old norse holliday celebrating the shortest day of the year
(the 21st, well, 22nd every fourth year, 21st being my birthday 
too, a regular Viking Prince of Darkness, eh?).

Sorry for not responding sooner, but I was without an internet 
connection over the hollidays.


----------



## Ferret (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I asked the person and they said what you said.


----------

